# indicator audible warning



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Am I correct in thinking there is an article on this site somewhere about fitting a buzzer to your indicators?
Tel :?


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Gillons Gadgets*

I think you might like to have a look at Gillons Gadgets - Google them.

Ray


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Do you mean this one?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-52789-.html


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a look at this link for audible indicator buzzer
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOTORCYCLE-AU...arts?hash=item5d23e9f6d5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

*indicaors*

Thanks everyone for your replies.I was wondering why the police where giving me some funny looks & other motorists giving me a wide berth then I realised the reason why. Hazards blinking away!


----------

